# July WA show ADBA



## American_Pit13

Evergreen State APBTC (WA)
Saturday, July 20, 2013
Location: Frontier Park
21718 Meridian Ave. E.
Graham, WA98580

The Evergreen State APBTC will host 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Frontier Park in Graham, WA. Please call Dane 253-298-6428 or Charlotte 253-279-3048

I will be attempting to attend this one!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ill make road munchies


----------



## American_Pit13

I have to abandon you this trip  I have to have both my seats out to fit all the dogs and take Atreyu home. Lauren is trying to go so we can share the trip and she can show Banshee. I am trying to get another van so I'll have more room. Even with both my seats out I still don't have room for all my dogs. I might even have to leave Xena this time. If Lauren can't go then you got it! And I can't have tainted munches any more


----------



## Carriana

If you, or any other members make it to this show I plan on attending. It'll be my first show ever 

I'm about an hour north of the show grounds but my door is always open for dog folk, just call first 

Of and if anyone needs extra hands I can help there too.


----------



## Black Rabbit

American_Pit13 said:


> I have to abandon you this trip  I have to have both my seats out to fit all the dogs and take Atreyu home. Lauren is trying to go so we can share the trip and she can show Banshee. I am trying to get another van so I'll have more room. Even with both my seats out I still don't have room for all my dogs. I might even have to leave Xena this time. If Lauren can't go then you got it! And I can't have tainted munches any more


Maybe we can take my new van  Ryan bout me a van :woof: I get it here in a bit but its freakin huge!!! It fits 8 but the back back seats fold down for crate room and it has the pop down screen so you guys can watch a DVD while we drive


----------



## American_Pit13

5 more Weeks! Krystal, Lauren and I will be there.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

oh i was reading these comments as if they were new... i was so confused...but yeah i cant wait!


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> oh i was reading these comments as if they were new... i was so confused...but yeah i cant wait!


LOL, You're like "Uhhhhh guys, we are already taking Krystals van and talked about all this...." LMAO


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> LOL, You're like "Uhhhhh guys, we are already taking Krystals van and talked about all this...." LMAO


yeah exactly! im like uhhhhhh?

Carrie said we could stay at her house the first night


----------



## American_Pit13

We are only going to be there 1 night. I know you got the travel memo! LOL I sent it in our 3 of a kind PM on FB.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> We are only going to be there 1 night. I know you got the travel memo! LOL I sent it in our 3 of a kind PM on FB.


Only 1? I messaged u....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

No sleep for you!


----------



## Carriana

You ladies are going to be so pleasant on Saturday! I can't wait


----------



## American_Pit13

How far are you from the show Carriana? You have room for all these crates too lmao. We will have 4-5 dogs with us.


----------



## Carriana

Not close enough, about 70 miles north of the show grounds  

I do have room, but that's too far to be convenient. So you'll be missing out on meeting Loki and my new addition


----------



## American_Pit13

Yeah that's a bit far  Well I had already planned on camping there anyway. There is camping on the grounds so that would be nice to be right there.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

At least u can still come to the show Carrie. And I'm sorry I was all confused on the schedule....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> At least u can still come to the show Carrie. And I'm sorry I was all confused on the schedule....


Lol Welcome to dog show planning. Everything stays up in the air until right before the show hahaha.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> Lol Welcome to dog show planning. Everything stays up in the air until right before the show hahaha.


That sounds bout right. Lol. Oh well *shrugs*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Going to be lots of fun. Coming up in 2 weeks!


----------



## Darkevs

for those of us who cannot go.

someone better take a lot of photos to share with us.

please. 

Good Luck to all who are entered!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i just realized thats a lot of fun classes! i think im gunna enter Banshee in for best red nose. and maybe judges choice.... 

and yes there will me lots of pics taken!


----------

